# The Mandalorian: Erste Folge von Staffel zwei sorgt für Überraschung



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Erste Folge von Staffel zwei sorgt für Überraschung*

						Seit dem 30. Oktober ist die erste Folge der zweiten Staffel namens Kapitel 9: Der Marshall der exklusiven Disney-Plus-Serie The Mandalorian in Deutschland abrufbar. Bereits in der ersten Episode der neuen Staffel gibt es eine Überraschung. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Erste Folge von Staffel zwei sorgt für Überraschung*


----------



## -Loki- (5. November 2020)

Denn Kanon ändern sie so oder so nicht, da die Bücher ja nicht mehr zum Kanon gehören.
Und es ist ja nicht das erste mal das sich Disney an Legends bedient.


Spoiler: Spoiler



Aber Boba ist trozdem von den Toten auferstanden bzw. dem Sarlac entflohen. Ihn kann man ja schön am Ende der Folge sehen, auch wen er nicht seine Rüstung trägt.


----------



## Jackhammer (5. November 2020)

Wenn man nix mehr zu berichten hat, schreibt man einen sinnlosen Artikel über etwas was schon eine Woche Alt ist.....Wird ja immer besser


----------



## GreitZ (6. November 2020)

Echt übel jede Woche einen Teil rauszuholen. Vielleicht höre ich irgendwann auf zu schauen wie bei Picardie, weil die Warterei tierisch genervt hat


----------



## criss vaughn (6. November 2020)

GreitZ schrieb:


> Echt übel jede Woche einen Teil rauszuholen. Vielleicht höre ich irgendwann auf zu schauen wie bei Picardie, weil die Warterei tierisch genervt hat


Stört dich die Warterei wirklich? Ich finde es eigentlich ganz nett, sich auf etwas freuen zu können.
Aber vielleicht liegt das einfach daran, dass ich älter werde


----------



## derneuemann (7. November 2020)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Stört dich die Warterei wirklich? Ich finde es eigentlich ganz nett, sich auf etwas freuen zu können.
> Aber vielleicht liegt das einfach daran, dass ich älter werde


Ich werde auch älter und mich nervt die wöchentliche Veröffentlichung auch.
Wenn ich eine Serie, wie im Fernsehen erleben möchte, jede Woche eine neue Folge, dann schaue ich Fernsehen. Wenn ich aber ein Abo bezahle, dann bitte die ganze Staffel raushauen. Nur aus dem Grund warte ich noch, mit der Zweiten Staffel noch etwas, damit ich dann nicht jedes mal warten muss.

Hat auch nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, sondern mit dem Geschmack. Auch wenn ich den Ausdruck nicht mag, ich suchte Serine nunmal gerne.

Staffel 2 von Battlestar Galactica habe ich damals nur ein, zwei Folgen schauen wollen und war ein paar Stunden später mitmal fertig mit der Staffel


----------



## Standeck (7. November 2020)

2015. Die haben einfach das Drehbuch geändert weils so wahrscheinlich besser zusammenpasst. 
Kann schon sein dass die das dann damit erklären dass es nur eine wahre Geschichte gibt, die aus der Serie.


----------



## Mahoy (20. November 2020)

Schamlose Thread-Nekromantie:

Viel entscheidender ist doch, dass man sich nach inzwischen vier Episoden der zweiten Staffel fragt, wann bei Disney Verstand einsetzt und die Köpfe hinter "The Mandalorian" ein Remake der Episoden VII bis IX produzieren dürfen, das dem Franchise gerecht wird.


----------

